# Portable Ultrasound



## Melclin (Jun 26, 2009)

They're marketing it at the 21st century stethoscope.

http://signosticsmedical.com/home.php

Seems like it would be pretty useful to ID internal bleeding and maybe even go straight to theatre from the truck. I heard they put ultrasound on the air ambulances here for that purpose. Anyone see any benefit in having these around on top tier 911 trucks (Medics, ICP, MICU)? Useful for cardiology? Echo/stroke volumes, preloads that sort of stuff? I have no idea how useful that sort of info would be pre-hospital or if this thing is capable of that. 

Its also a stethoscope I hear and relatively cheap too - I read somewhere $4000. Opinions?


----------



## medic417 (Jun 26, 2009)

Actually some services have done this for years.  You do a FAST with it and help make determination of where to ship the patient.  Does not really delay transport much longer than the 12 lead.  Now if you have multiple hospitals 5 minutes away I can not see spending the money as you would make transport based on MOI and S/S.  But for the rural Paramedic great idea. Will require additional education and should not be bought just to say we have another skill.


----------



## downunderwunda (Jun 26, 2009)

Melclin said:


> They're marketing it at the 21st century stethoscope.
> 
> http://signosticsmedical.com/home.php
> 
> ...



The Australasian Trauma Society currently have FAST field trials running. The consideration is for Rural, metro would be left out.


----------



## Melclin (Jun 27, 2009)

I realise that ultrasound in general is what FAST is all about, I was talking more about this unit in particular, but also about possible other uses for cardiology. Like is there a place for in-the-field echos, tamponade detections, AAAs and could this unit do those things?

I didn't know that the Trauma Society was running a rural trial though. Makes sense though. Good know, cheers.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 27, 2009)

We trialed it a few years ago on the helicopter.  While it had some uses, it did not change our destination or our protocols.  Yes, it is easier to confirm cardiac tamponade but if it was suspected, we usually just went by our protocols for it anyway which can include pericardial centesis.

It all depends on whether your mentality is ruling in or ruling out. Often it is most successful if the person already has an idea of what they are looking for.  In that case they may also be starting their protocols and determining their destination with or without the results of the U.S.   There is also many things that can be missed because there is a limited focus taught and what is seen with the arrival time on scene vs the time to get to the ED can be vastly different.  I'm sure you are familiar with "he didn't look that bad at scene" comments.


----------



## downunderwunda (Jun 27, 2009)

Vent, 

because of the size of the areas we cover, it would determine destination hospitals, our systems are different to yours & for example my _nearest_ level 1 trauma centre, that is comparable to you is about 150 miles away, & I am at the closer end of the spectrum.

They are looking at it to determine if a chopper is needed, because many of our areas are that remote, the choppers will need to refule to get there. I can see it as a useful & very handy tool.

Wunda


----------

